# Adjustable sights for XDs



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thinking about putting an adjustable rear sight on my XD9mm Tack.
Any suggestions on a good rear sight.
Springfield is crazy expensive to send it in and have it done.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Dawson Adjustable sights were what I got from Springer Precision-real nice!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok thanks. I looked up the web sight and it says that the adjustable sights "Requires .285" or .300" Tall Front" sight.
I have the XD 9mm Tactical. Do you know how tall the front sight is on it?
I'd like to get one of these but I don't have calipers or what ever I need to measure the front sight on this pistol.
Does any one know the specks?


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Just get the Dawson Adjustable Rears and Front sights as a pair. If you have any questions call Scott Springer at Springer Precision.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks. Put a call in. They are closed, but I left a message.


----------

